# First crush?



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2010)

Following on from HelenP's admission in the Waltons thread - who was your first crush?

My first crush was the singer Susan Maugham ('Bobby's Girl')


----------



## Steff (Nov 1, 2010)

OOOOoH good question mine has to be tony mortimer  from east 17 lolol.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2010)

George Harrison of the Beatles - beautiful eyes!


----------



## katie (Nov 1, 2010)

Well forgetting david hasselhoff (because that's a bit wrong) it was probably Will Smith:


----------



## gail1 (Nov 1, 2010)

David Bowie mmmmmmmmm


----------



## aymes (Nov 1, 2010)

Jason Donovan, still love him now!


----------



## gail1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Can I be greedy please
I also have something for will smith


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 1, 2010)

George Michael when he was in wham


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 1, 2010)

My first crush was of Kate Bush. Her song *Wow* still makes me go weak at the knees.....

Watch her in in action* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRFQVMJf5eI*


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2010)

i think when i was around10-12 the singer Miguel bose' spanish singer and actor google it because i dont expct anybody to know who is he maybe monica that she lived in switzerland


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 1, 2010)

Oooo David Essex


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 1, 2010)

My music teacher when I was a lowly little 2nd year. It was his first job straight out of uni. He was gorgeous... Actually, he still is, and forty years later he's also one of my dearest friends.


----------



## katie (Nov 1, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> i think when i was around10-12 the singer Miguel bose' spanish singer and actor google it because i dont expct anybody to know who is he maybe monica that she lived in switzerland



I like San Miguel


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2010)

thats a beer my partner love it  miguel bose is better i dont like beer


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 1, 2010)

My first crush was David Cassidy


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 1, 2010)

Jonathan Creek..... what's his name... Alan Davies. O Dear.


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 1, 2010)

Johnny Depp... still got it, actually!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Johnny Depp... still got it, actually!



O yes he is definitely a current crush


----------



## HelenP (Nov 1, 2010)

Actually, the dad in The Waltons was my first 'weird' crush, lol.  My first ACTUAL crush was Davy Jones from The Monkees.  I was 11, lol.











xx


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> My first crush was David Cassidy



He was my sister's!


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 1, 2010)

I used to like Jon Bon Jovi too, but his teeth are a bit luminous these days....


----------



## ukjohn (Nov 1, 2010)

My crush is no one famous, but to me there was no other girl like her. When I came to Bristol 52 years ago to live and work (I was a fireman on the footplate of the old steam engines) I met a girl who to me was the most beautiful girl in the world, I better not mention her full name, but her first name was given to my daughter when she was born" Janet " we courted for 2 years then drifted appart. To this day I still think about her, even though I don't know if she is still alive.

John.


----------



## CarolK (Nov 1, 2010)

def david cassidy, i went to see him when I was 12 at Wembly!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Nov 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Following on from HelenP's admission in the Waltons thread - who was your first crush?
> 
> My first crush was the singer Susan Maugham ('Bobby's Girl')



Mine was Brian Connolly from the pop group Sweet, I used to write Sheena Connolly on my school books, aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 2, 2010)

David Cassidy!

John - that is so absolutely sweet.


----------



## Caroline (Nov 2, 2010)

Cliff Richard, when I was little I used to call him my boyfriend, as a teenager I had pictures of him plastered all over my bedroom wall, which up set my dad no end as there was always a fuss when redecorating needs doing, and Sir Cliff is still my fantasy man!


----------



## Dizzydi (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG it was Patrick Swayze for me - Dirty Dancing......I'd have let him fling me round a dance floor anytime!!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 2, 2010)

My first crush was Peter Andre in the days of "Mysterious Girl"


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> i think when i was around10-12 the singer Miguel bose' spanish singer and actor google it because i dont expct anybody to know who is he maybe monica that she lived in switzerland



Ooops, no I don't know him either. I had to google him. I was a teenager in the 80' and I listened mostly to german, italian and english music. French and Spanish music wasn't at all common in Switzerland.

I can't remember who I had my first crush on. (David Hasselhoff maybe?? He was very famous in Germany/Switzerland in the 80', but then so was Engelbert Humperdink!!) Eros Ramazotti was quite handsome too, and it seems he still IS.


----------



## Carina1962 (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine was Donny Osmond  and my 22 year old daughter's was Leonardo Di Caprio, she fell in love with him in Titanic


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 2, 2010)

I read this and thought got to be one of those blue slush puppies from 7-11, now I see it's not that and I have no idea to my answer!


----------



## cazscot (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine was Michael York ...  It was the voice that did it for me...


----------



## ypauly (Nov 2, 2010)

Miss brookes drama teacher.

and for some strange reason susan tully off grange hill.


----------

